# Impromptu Fatties and ABTs with a story



## tagalong (Feb 21, 2015)

My story begins Friday morning when I strolled into work and discovered a large pool of hydraulic fluid running across the floor, originating from underneath my backhoe. Fast forward 6 hours after spending most of the day replacing two hoses on the tractor, my boss calls me on the phone. I knew We were in trouble when he asked if the backhoe was ready to go. A fiber optic contractor had struck our 16" water main with a vibratory plow. Oh joy. An hour and half before quitting time on Friday in 19*F temps with Windchill in single digits, We have to go fix this...














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015







Once again, taking pride in the quality of my work has rewarded me with a job No one else wants. Five hours later, 6 worn out, wet and cold men get to go home for the weekend.

Skip to Saturday morning, I plan to rest and do a whole lot of nothing. My plan is falling into place pretty well until around Noon, when the wife comes up and says "Since football season is over and it's to cold for you to smoke something, can you paint the girls rooms?". Uh-oh. Got to think fast. "Who said it's to cold to smoke? I just said that I wasn't going to do an all nighter. " "Oh. Are you going to smoke something today?". "I was just about to head to the store to see what meat They have on sale". Housework avoided, off to Kroger I go. As I walk around the meat section looking, I see some discounted Bacon. When I pick it up to look at it, I see there are several packs just thrown into the bottom section of the meat reefer. Several different brands with different prices, but all discounted. I found 4 packs of store brand marked $1.99 per pack. Looks like fatties and abts. After I round up the other items needed, I'm headed home to start prepping.

First up is a breakfsat fatty. Eggs, hashbrowns, provolone and American cheese.














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015




















Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015







Next is a Chicken and steak fajita fatty. Shredded chicken breast, leftover sirloin, sauteed onions and peppers, Colby Jack and shredded Mexican blend cheese.














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015




















Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015




















Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015







Some abts and wbts 














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015







UDS coming up to temp















Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015








On the pit.














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 21, 2015







Will update when done.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

Your off to a good start. I hope you didn't have another disaster as everything should be done by now.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Like old good but where's the finished photos?? ABT's sound like a good plan and I may make a batch today!


----------



## tagalong (Feb 22, 2015)

Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 22, 2015




















Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 22, 2015







The wife wanted me to put the remaining chicken breasts on too.














Image



__ tagalong
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

That looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Tag, nice post,good grub and great pics !


----------



## dd1700 (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking good,Pics are awesome!!!


----------



## jted (Feb 24, 2015)

*                                                                                                                                    **   OH YA*

Great Idea , Smoke rather than paint. Your food looks great!


----------



## tagalong (Feb 24, 2015)

The prep of the food was much more work than painting the rooms, but I really despise painting. Of course, the finished product of the cooking is more enjoyable for the whole family.


----------



## bigd3077 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, the breakfast fattie!


----------



## fpmich (Feb 26, 2015)

Girls don't really need purple paint in their room anyway.  Right?  LOL

Good looking food there.  I've yet to try my hand at a fatty, but I will this summer.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 28, 2015)

The breakfast fatty looked like a winner to me!

I was supposed to finish painting the exterior of the house today. 6 plus inches of rain changed my plans.


----------



## smokemastermike (Mar 1, 2015)

My first 2 smokes were fatties and they were a hit, going to have to try a breakfast one soon!


----------



## djstight (Mar 2, 2015)

I was thinking of doing one of these this weekend for the first time.  How do you know when they are done since it isn't meat in the middle?


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2015)

From stories to food, thank you for sharing! Here is to safe and sensational enjoyment for all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## 801driver (Mar 2, 2015)

.


djstight said:


> I was thinking of doing one of these this weekend for the first time. How do you know when they are done since it isn't meat in the middle?


I precook everything as done as you want it that goes inside mine and pull them off at a center IT of 160' for both sausage and hamburger in my Smoke-it electric smoker set on 225'.  I then transfer them to my gas grill a few minutes to singe the bacon more, rolling them as needed.  We like our bacon more well done.  That usually burns the tooth picks off I use to hold it all together and makes them hard to find.

Next batch, I am going to make my bacon weave and put it in the oven a while before wrapping and see how that works out.  We never stop experimenting and fine tuning.

If this is your first ones, take time to seal the ends well if you are putting cheese in them.  Good luck and enjoy.  These most likely will not be your last ones.


----------

